# de ou da Africa- de ou do (uso)



## jessiemsy

Se eu quiser dizer que alguem e africano, dizeria que ele e de africa or e da africa?  o segundo sona mais dificial mas nao sei, pode ser.


----------



## Outsider

jessiemsy said:


> Se eu quiser dizer que alguem e africano, dizeria digo que ele e de africa or e da africa?  o segundo soa mais difícil mas nao sei, pode ser.


Parece-me que seria mais normal dizer que a pessoa "é de África". Mas "africano" é mais habitual ainda.


----------



## jessiemsy

obrigada outsider.  e o verbo e soar?  o diccionario diz sonar, pode usar as duas o e que e errado?  queiro dizer como no espanhol.. suena dificil


----------



## Vanda

Brasileiros dizem da África, ou então, africano.


> o segundo sona soa mais dificial difícil, mas não sei, pode ser


 
Fiz uma pequena correção.


----------



## Outsider

Nunca ouvi "sonar" com o mesmo sentido que em espanhol. Se existe, deve ser arcaico. O que conheço é o substantivo "sonar", mas isso é outra coisa.


----------



## Vanda

Sonar em espanhol não é soar em português?! Ooops, que eu não confirmei antes e devo ter caído no velho truque dos falsos cognatos.


----------



## souquemsabess

Outsider said:


> Parece-me que seria mais normal dizer que a pessoa "é de África". Mas "africano" é mais habitual ainda.


 

Podemos também dizer que X é da África do Sul, ou da África Meridional


----------



## Outsider

Vanda said:


> Sonar em espanhol não é soar em português?!


É, mas a pergunta do Jessie é se "sonar" também existe em português com o mesmo sentido que "soar". Não fui verificar, mas pelo menos nunca ouvi.


----------



## miloune85

Hola, alguien sabe
porqué en algunos casos se dice "de África" y en otros casos "da África"? 

alguns países DA África Subsaariana o
alguns países DE África Subsaariana?

Gracias!!!


----------



## Guigo

1. Todos os continentes são femininos (no Brasil)! 
América(s), Ásia, África, Europa, Oceania, Antártica (ou Antártida).
_Venho *da* América do Sul; Portugal fica *na *Europa; *A* África é bela._

2. Astros do sistema solar:
- Terra e Lua > femininos
- Sol > masculino
- Mercúrio, Marte, Vênus, Júpiter, Saturno, Urano, Netuno > neutros
(Quando a referência é para as divindades greco-romanas levam artigo, em alguns casos).

3. Dias da semana:
- Sábado e domingo > masculinos
- Demais dias > femininos

4. Cidades: são neutras, com algumas poucas exceções, como; Rio de Janeiro, Recife.

5. Países: sem regra definida (o não-falante do português vai assimilando com o tempo); a maioria dos países europeus e asiáticos são 'femininos' (Portugal é neutro, assim como Israel; Líbano, Irã e Japão são 'masculinos'). Nas Américas temos muitos países 'masculinos': Brasil, México, Canadá, Chile, Uruguai, Paraguai, Equador.


Obviamente que, em alguns casos específicos (poesia, por exemplo), podem ocorrer variações.


----------



## Mangato

Guigo said:


> 1. 2. Astros do sistema solar:
> - Terra e Lua > femininos
> - Sol > masculino
> - Mercúrio, Marte, *Vênus*, Júpiter, Saturno, Urano, Netuno > neutros


 
Vênus neutro?  Nossa! onde   vamos chegar.


----------



## Guigo

Mangato said:


> Vênus neutro? Nossa! onde vamos chegar.


 
O planeta, o planeta... já *a* _Vênus_, de Botticelli, que figura femininina linda, não?


----------



## Carfer

miloune85 said:


> Hola, alguien sabe
> porqué en algunos casos se dice "de África" y en otros casos "da África"?
> alguns países DA África Subsaariana o
> alguns países DE África Subsaariana?
> 
> Gracias!!!


 
A um português, dificilmente ouvirá dizer _'alguns países DE África Subsaariana_'. No que toca ao continente em si, é frequente usarmos as duas formas, '_de_' ou '_da_', mas quando se trata de regiões de África, ou, se quiser, duma África específica, usamos sempre o artigo definido: _'*da* África do Sul', '*da* África subsariana', '*da* África oriental_'.


----------



## suchen

Oi pessoal! 
Não se esqueçam que no português usamos artigo na frente de nomes próprios, por isso:
Fulano é da(de+a) África...
Fulano é do(de+o) Brasil...
e no espanhol não se usa o artigo por isso fica:
Fulano es de África...  
Fulano es de Brasil...


----------



## miloune85

Muito obrigada!
¡Gracias!


----------



## DeLaVegaz

No sé casi nada de portugués.

Estoy intentando saber cuando se usa da, de y do.

Por ejemplo, si quiero decir playas de Brasil, sería praias do Brasil?

Si quiero decir playas de Argentina, sería praias da Argentina?

Es correcto?

En Portugués, con Brasil siempre se usa "do"?

Si quiero decir vinos de Brasil, sería vinhos do Brasil?

Cuando uso "de" en Portugués?

Muchas gracias por despejarme las dudas.


----------



## Vanda

DeLaVegaz said:


> Por ejemplo, si quiero decir playas de Brasil, sería p_raias do Brasi_l?
> 
> Si quiero decir playas de Argentina, sería praias da Argentina?
> 
> En Portugués, con Brasil siempre se usa "do"?
> 
> Si quiero decir vinos de Brasil, sería  vinhos do Brasil.
> 
> Cuando uso "de" en Portugués?



Bienvenido DeLaVegaz, 

Bem, não é tão simples como acima. Existem várias nuances. Estou  juntando sua discussão a várias já existentes sobre a mesma dúvida.


----------



## DeLaVegaz

Gracias, y por ejemplo: restaurantes de Brasil sería restaurantes do Brasil? O restaurantes no Brasil?

http://traductor.babylon.com/portugues/a-espanol/ aquí me lo traduce con "no Brasil"


----------



## englishmania

Este assunto não é assim tão linear.

Tem a ver com o género das palavras, claro. Se dissermos:
*O* Brasil é um país....
*A* Alemanha é um país...
*(sem artigo)* Portugal é um país...  

Vamos dizer:
Gosto do Brasil. Fui ao Brasil.
Fui à Alemanha. Estou na Alemanha.
Fui a Portugal. Estou em Portugal. (sem artigo)

No entanto, há casos em que se pode usar o artigo ou não.
Veio de/da França. Está na/em França.
Está em Espanha/na Espanha.
Vivo em Itália/na Itália.


Nos exemplos que apresentaste, não há dúvidas de que se diz "praias do Brasil" e "praias da Argentina".

O segredo é... ir lendo e vendo como é caso a caso.


----------



## Carfer

DeLaVegaz said:


> Gracias, y por ejemplo: restaurantes de Brasil sería restaurantes do Brasil? O restaurantes no Brasil?
> 
> http://traductor.babylon.com/portugues/a-espanol/ aquí me lo traduce con "no Brasil"


 
No te fíes de traductores automáticos. Si quieres divertirte un poco y comprobar como resulta la traducción por software, echa un vistazo a esta página de gramática sobre las preposiciones españolas: http://www.worldlingo.com/ma/enwiki/es/Spanish_prepositions
A ver si reconoces tu idioma.


----------



## anaczz

Nossa, Carfer! Que maravilha! 
Preciso decorar isto para a próxima vez que quiser pedir um chá sem leite em espanhol!
_"Leche del pecado del té del Un, favor del por"  
_


----------



## Mangato

DeLaVegaz said:


> Gracias, y por ejemplo: restaurantes de Brasil sería restaurantes do Brasil? O restaurantes no Brasil?
> 
> http://traductor.babylon.com/portugues/a-espanol/ aquí me lo traduce con "no Brasil"


 
¿Cómo dirías en Español?  Restaurantes de Brasil o Restaurantes del brasil.

*Da, do* son las contracciónes de preposición + artículo
 de + a =  de la
de + o = del


----------



## Vanda

Carfer said:


> No te fíes de traductores automáticos. Si quieres divertirte un poco y comprobar como resulta la traducción por software, echa un vistazo a esta página de gramática sobre las preposiciones españolas: http://www.worldlingo.com/ma/enwiki/es/Spanish_prepositions
> A ver si reconoces tu idioma.



Obrigada pelo aporte, Carfer! É o que gostaria de ter dito: corre dos tradutores automáticos: só dá abobrinha. Este do worldlingo então é a nota máxima das abobrinhas, traduz literalmente as palavras no banco de dados e as que não estão lá ficam em inglês. Morro de rir.


----------



## vf2000

Eu diria "vinhos brasileiros" e "praias brasileiras" pra não complicar. Sobre a África, costumo manter o artigo. "Ele é/veio da África"

Espero ter ajudado,
AXÉ


----------

